
News aggregator by Duke Entrepreneurs will revolutionize how you consume news - charliewig
https://underarock.net
======
verdverm
How do people consume news today? What would it take to change their habits?
What are their complaints about news feeds today? How would it work ideally?

Start from UX, and then build an experience. Almost no one cares how the
digital goods work, it's all magic and that's ok

~~~
verdverm
TBH, typical graph layout algos suck. Especially on mobile.

I like the idea of showing the connections of stories over time and across
outlets. Just needs more structure. There are some tiered layouts with
connections.

------
nilanjanmishra
I'm not sure this is "new". Aggregation of news to provide trade signals is
old news in the financial markets. What's revolutionary here?

~~~
charliewig
The time-series node graph which connects key words in current allows people
to visualize news. The graph allows you to filter articles which forces you to
actively understand who/what is connected in current events in a way other
news aggregators cannot.

